
Do YOU have the balls to try? Part I - matt
http://james.hotornot.com/2007/01/do-you-have-balls-to-try-part-i.html
======
projectileboy
It's a little unfair to chalk it up *just* to balls. I've got one of those
cushy, fat, boring Java jobs, because I have a wife and three kids, and it
turns out they like eating. And wearing clothes. So, for the time-being, I'm
working at night on the tools and technologies that I think I want to use, so
that I'll be ready once I've saved enough dough (and karma with the family,
given the probable time commitment) to self-finance for 6 months. What about
the rest of you? Any other working moms or dads out there scheming to launch
start-ups? If so, how do you plan to make that happen?

~~~
gscott
I have a family and children, they like to eat and wear clothes as well, often
they do both at the same time.

I got started on a project but was unable to hang on long enough to make any
revenue, so I licensed the code to a company that I do a lot of work for, they
pay me to work on the code and they let me keep what I make.

This means that over time I have been able to improve my product, without an
investor, I have not always been able to work on exactly what I wanted with it
but everything has been useful. I am now ready to give producing an income a
shot again and I am pretty sure I will make it this time around.

